# Hirsch Debuts MHM Synchroprint 5000 Automatic Press Series



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

If you’re looking to print more, faster, Synchroprint 5000 automatic screen printing presses from MHM are designed to make it happen. Offered by Hirsch, this next-generation series offers enhanced versions of many of the features in the 4000 series plus additional components to further boost production speed, dependability and print quality. 

Building on the 4000 series’ fast set-up features, the 5000 presses offer instant pallet release from the touchscreen display and stronger cylinders to allow platens to raise and lower more quickly. The 5000 models include front and rear micro registration and adjustable front- or side-loading screen holders. 

They also have tool-free, wireless front and rear stroke-length adjustments; independent flood/print speed controls; and control keypads on each station with main operator functions. AC-drive print heads with linear guidance deliver smooth, consistent print strokes at all speeds and pressures for superior image quality and precise repeatability. Drive belts are fully enclosed and shielded.

The main control panel on 5000 series presses is a Wi-Fi-enabled full-color touch-screen tablet. It offers simple fingertip commands for primary functions and also allows for online troubleshooting. A built-in USB port allows users to check job status and get software upgrades online. 

The optional Go-To Registration System automatically ensures that all the screen holders start from exactly the same position and enters the screen position into memory for future reference. On 5000 series presses, off contact is electronically controlled and included among the settings that can be saved. In addition, the travel distance of the off contact has been shortened for faster printing.

Six- to 18-color models are available. The MHM will debut at the January 2016 Long Beach ISS.

For more information, go to www.hic.us or contact Hirsch International at 800-394-4426 or email: [email protected].


----------

